# New and Confused. *



## milliemags (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm new and really not sure how this works. I've never been on a message board before so real novice!

I'm 33 (soon to be 34), been married 18 months and been trying to conceive for 3 years now. All tests appear to show nothing wrong with us but no luck as yet. I started Clomid and took it for three months in Jan- March, with no luck other than an improved, regular cycle! Then it all went cold while I awaited referral to the Assisted Reproduction Unit. Eventually paid to go private in June and I'm now on my first new cycle of Clomid while I wait for IVF or IUI, unclear as to which of these I'll have but am apparently on the waiting list for both. I noticed this web page in the clinic on my last visit and thought I'd pay a visit cause I'm so confused about everything and not entirely sure what to expect, it's lovely just to be able to talk to real people who really understand xxx


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Good morning milliemags,
I'm so glad that you have found this site.  It's a lifeline for a lot of us.  I'm not quite in the same position as you as have never tried Clomid but wanted to say hi.  There is a clomid thread where everyone posting is in the same position as you.  One of the moderators will come and reply to you soon and I'm sure they will put links to all sorts of useful threads for you on their post.  Come into the chat room too sometime as it's nice to talk to people who know just how you feel.
Mia


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi milliemags

Welcome to FF, just wanted to say that there is a clomid board on here and we are all good friendly girls and between us can offer a lot of support/advice and any answers to questions you may have. There are a few on there that are about to/have moved on to IUI/IVF etc but like to stick around because of the bond on there, you are more then welcome to join us.
Sorry you are feeling like that I know how confused I was he first time I was givne Clomid and told IVF would be the next step, but I have found the advice on here soooo valuble and sometimes even better then the cons  
Good luck whatever you do and hope you find the support on here is what you need 

Emma xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi milliemags

Just wanted to welcome you to ff  . I hope you will find it the support I have and will be celebrating a BFP soon. Good luck

Julie x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello milliemags, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the torubles you have been having making a baby. You will find plenty of people on this bite who will hold your hand throughout your journey.

I've left you some useful links to start you off:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

*IUI ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Hope to see you around.

C~x


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

I just wanted to say   and welcome i hope you get everything you dream for xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *milliemags* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

well you have come to the correct place place for people that understand this is great site for support and making new friends along the way

good luck xxx


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Milliemags

Just wanted to say hello and wish you luck with everything.  I'm new to this site too and like you, my DH and I have been TTC for 3 yrs without any joy.  They can't find anything wrong with us either.  We're hoping to begin a cycle of IVF in Oct/Nov.  I know how confusing it all feels, and being very new to all this myself, can't offer any advice, but I hope after finding FF, you're already feeling a whole lot better, and find the support and advice you need.  

Thinking of you and GOOD LUCK.

Liss x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Milliemags 

Welcome to FF    This site has been a godsend for me, the support and advice is invaluable.

Good luck with your treatment.

May all your dreams be fulfilled

x x x x


----------

